# Adult Female Testudo g ibera wanted



## Sudhira (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking for a healthy happy adult female greek. I have a wonderful enclosure, believe in vet care ( preventative especially ) healthy fresh organic diet and diligence.

I am in California, Monterey Bay area.

Thanks


----------



## speedy (Mar 20, 2010)

Sudhira said:


> Looking for a healthy happy adult female greek. I have a wonderful enclosure, believe in vet care ( preventative especially ) healthy fresh organic diet and diligence.
> 
> I am in California, Monterey Bay area.
> 
> Thanks



Check amazon reptile in California. not the best vendor but he usually has very nice baby torts


----------



## Sudhira (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks muchly, I do have a female. Got her back in November from Vic Herrick, she is grand!


----------

